# HELP NEEDED - ACMEInstaller2 issue



## Akwatic (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello! I have successfully installed CM9 Alpha 2 on my Touchpad and a couple others without problems. I've also installed previous CM7 versions and am quite familiar with the process of copying the relevant .ZIP files to the 'cminstall' folder, running the novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller(2) etc.

Today I was attempting to install CM9 on a friend's Touchpad using his Win7 laptop. When I got to the novacom step and hit enter, instead of waiting 5-10 seconds, having a new command prompt come up, and having all the installation text scroll down the screen of the Touchpad, it just sat there and did nothing. If I Control-C'd out of the command to get back to a prompt, the file size of ACMEInstaller2 went to 0 bytes, and I had to re-copy the actual 8,885KB ACMEInstaller2 file back into the Program Files\Palm, Inc\ folder.

I figured this might just be a Windows 7 issue, so I took the Touchpad back to my trusty Vista laptop where I have done all my previous CM installs and had the same thing happen. To me this implied that it was an issue with the Touchpad itself, and not something with the install files or install process.

Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions? I'm sure I could completely factory reset the Touchpad, re-install preware, etc and get it to work, but I'd rather use that as a last resort.

Any feedback is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

of course, because you're overwriting the file.

it's <, not > .


----------



## Akwatic (Feb 25, 2012)

wow am i an idiot or what!

thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Akwatic said:


> wow am i an idiot or what!
> 
> thanks


Did you get CM installed after the brainfart?


----------

